# BEHE Performance in MD - Has Anyone Used Them?



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

As I stated in an earlier thread, I bought the Pedders Street 2 Package and am looking for a shop to do the install. BEHE Performance in Maryland (Behe Performance) is the closest (but not that close) authorized Pedders Dealer. Has anyone taken their car here for work?

1. What did you have done?
2. How was the quality?
3. How competitive was the pricing?

Thank you, all, for your feedback.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

BEHE is an outstanding shop and seriously talented with suspension and alignment.

mike
dms


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure they are, but I'm looking for feedback from non-Pedders employees. =] I'm just trying to weigh driving 2.5 hours (each way - there and back, twice) vs. having a local shop do it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They aren't an authorized dealer, but they are 1 hell of a shop for suspension. About the same distance at BEHE from you though.

http://rttuning.com/alignment/


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

@jpalamar - Have you used them for anything? Also, if I'm going to pay a premium for "top level service" (vs. having a local shop do it), I want to have the proper, complete cradle alignment. Do you know if they have the "rare" cradel alignment tools?

Also, there is a link to their shop from the Pedders site (for installers). Doesn't that make them dealers?...or just recommended installers?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

noel the legend said:


> I'm sure they are, but I'm looking for feedback from non-Pedders employees. =] I'm just trying to weigh driving 2.5 hours (each way - there and back, twice) vs. having a local shop do it.


I am no longer an employee of Pedders and have no interest in them. BEHE is a great shop.

mike
dms


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I will probably be calling Ryan. @ BEHE when I finally get all o my parts. I wish I had the $$$ to do a full exhaust while they have it off... But I'm sure I'll be happy with the way the Street 2 Performs.

Thank you for the input, gentlemen.

"I don't like to waive at people I don't know, because 'what if they don't have a hand?' Then they just think I'm being cocky. Look what I got mother******, this thing is useful.". - Mitch Hedberg, Comic God


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

They have done a full Pedders street II on my 06 and work is first rate. They also did exhaust, headers, maggie, tune and have been thoughly satisfied. 

They are now located in Beltsville, Md. If you need new address or phone #, PM me.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

noel the legend said:


> As I stated in an earlier thread, I bought the Pedders Street 2 Package and am looking for a shop to do the install. BEHE Performance in Maryland (Behe Performance) is the closest (but not that close) authorized Pedders Dealer. Has anyone taken their car here for work?
> 
> 1. What did you have done?
> 2. How was the quality?
> ...


For what its worth.... I had my sons GTI at their shop for a limp mode issue and had to take it to another shop to get it repaired properly. They were insistent it was an ECM problem, when it actually was a failure of the high pressure fuel pump cam follower. Despite telling BEHE to physically look at the HP FP cam follower (found on several web sites as the issue behind the symptoms our GTI was having) they never did, insisting instead that they hooked up a pressure gauge that showed it had plenty of fuel pressure and believed it was an ECM issue. 

I've got no hard feelings, the GTI was beyond Ryans comfort zone and experience so I took it to a shop that just works on German tin. Bill below has had BEHE do a ton of work on all of his (old and new) and his son's GTO's.... and is totally happy as posted. I can also attest that his car runs and handles like a dream... after spending a week as his navigator during a 2000k mile plus road rally last summer.

That covers questions 1 and 2.... for #3, I was charged $300 for a failed TS effort after rejecting the ECM replacement quote of $1500 and they put 50 miles on the car during the 2 weeks it was at their shop. The cam follower and cam that was chewed up by the holed follower cost $1800 to have done at New German Performance and the repair was completed in 2 days. Draw your own conclusion.... but my advise is get a quote from BEHE and contact Walt at WM Motorsports in Bethlehem PA before deciding which way to go. A few links by people that swear by Walt... 

Thanks to The Wrench (WM Motorworks), first impression of new strut mounts. - LS1GTO.com Forums

Walt the Wrench - LS1GTO.com Forums

I'd guess his shop is about the same distance away but he might offer same day service, while BEHE might have your goat for a week or more if they are busy.



SANDU002 said:


> They have done a full Pedders street II on my 06 and work is first rate. They also did exhaust, headers, maggie, tune and have been thoughly satisfied.
> 
> They are now located in Beltsville, Md. If you need new address or phone #, PM me.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it just so happens that we are going to Arundel Mills Mall for a weekend (my wife's 21st, ie. Dave & Busters, DuClaw Brewing and shopping) and I may take my Goat down with my Pedders "stuff" before hand and just ride with someone to get it when we return for her b-day. The only problem is that I STILL haven't received my Strut Tower Bar or the Big Bore Shocks. The order was accepted on December 12th, so I'm coming up on a month. 

Is it common to wait this long on the package, or do I need to start raising a ruckus?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

noel the legend said:


> @jpalamar - Have you used them for anything? Also, if I'm going to pay a premium for "top level service" (vs. having a local shop do it), I want to have the proper, complete cradle alignment. Do you know if they have the "rare" cradel alignment tools?
> 
> Also, there is a link to their shop from the Pedders site (for installers). Doesn't that make them dealers?...or just recommended installers?


If they are linked from Pedders I guess they are a Pedders dealer/installer.

I've never used them myself but when I do need an alignment or anything suspension related that I can't do myself they are one of the few shops I would trust. Some close friends of mine have and still use them and always say the best things about them. If you call them, Erik or Vince are 2 guys that I know are really good there.


----------

